# O2 Empfang verbessern



## foin (30. Mai 2010)

Hey, 
ich möchte mir nen Iphone kaufen, mit o2 vertrag, aber da is noch ein problem, ich habe kaum o2 empfang....
da habe ich mir mal überlegt, das es vllt mir einer autoantenne geht, die ich vor das fenster baue....
so, jetzt noch nen paar fragen dazu:
1. is das überhaupt möglich
2. wie? ich will mein handy nicht immer an Strippe haben, also frei damit rumgehen können, oder ich muss das wohl per bluetooth headset machen..., was ich eig nich will....
es soll einfach einfangen und wieder gebündelt abgeben...oder so...
3. welche antennen kann ich nehmen (oder sollte es ne richtantenne sein?) 
4. was kostet das=? 
bitte antennen schicken....


----------



## rabe08 (30. Mai 2010)

Wenn überhaupt würde ich mir eine autoantenne besorgen. Auf die Länge der Antenne kommt es gar nicht so an. Das liegt an den verwendeten Frequenzen. Die Länge der Antenne sollte immer einem ganzzahligen Vielfachen der Wellenlänge  entsprechen. So etwas ist wichtig z.B. bei Langwelle, wo man dann über Wellenlängen zwischen 1000 und 10.000 m spricht. Bei UMTS sind es bei 1800 MHz ca. 17 cm. Das paßt schon. 

Die Nachteile so einer Lösung hast Du schon beschrieben. Warum gehst Du zu Hause nicht via WLan ins Netz? Hast Du schon mal bei Vodafone geschaut, da gibt es auch gute Tarife.


----------



## foin (30. Mai 2010)

ich habe zuhause w-lan, ich will aber nicht surfen, sondern telefonieren...weil ich habe ja kein o2 empfang, bzw. fast keinen...und nur bei o2 habe ich ne flat zum surfen und telen (d2 und e-plus habe ich auch nich, also keinen empfang)
gibt es denn ne lösung ohne kabel? 
also is nur zum telefonieren, surfen mache ich ja mit w-lan...


----------



## püschi (30. Mai 2010)

Wüsste auch keine Lösung. 
Es gibt doch für Autos so Empfangsverstärker, die man an der Scheibe befestigt, oder?
Sonst musst du doch mein iPhone mit T-Mobile Tarif nehmen


----------



## foin (30. Mai 2010)

jo, sonst muss ich das nehm...
jo, das is aber sau teuer, wenn dann sieht das so aus:
richtantenne-->repeater-->antenne (sone kleine) -->handy
die richtantenne kostet 30-50€, die kleine antenne, die dann wieder sendet kostet 10€ und der repeater is schweine teuer, 200€


----------



## Iceananas (30. Mai 2010)

ICh glaube, einen Repeater darf man gar nicht selbst betreiben, da braucht man eine Genehmigung. Handysignale empfangen darfst du, senden (außer die Handys selber, die sind schon genehmigt) aber nicht. Ich habe aktuell auch das Problem, dass ich im Haus kein Empfang habe.. ich glaube das einzige, was man tun kann, ist den Betreiber nerven, dass sie bei dir in der Nähe einen Sendemast aufstellen


----------



## foin (30. Mai 2010)

die können das signal verstärken, das geht wohl...


----------

